# Problems with Skype anyone???



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone else was having an issue with their Skype. My husband and I normally use skype to keep in touch with family and since the past 2 weeks it's just been a disaster. We can sign on but the connection is so bad. 

Any alternatives???


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can go check your internet speed. Do a search for it. If your speed is ok, then you can rule out issues. When I can not use my yahoo, I do that and check. Usually its going slow and then I know that it the cause.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Well the speed is just fine. In fact, we recently upgraded the speed with DU. The skype was working fnd until about 2 weeks ago. I also used to use it from my iphone just to make skype calls but nothing seems to work anymore.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Skype has been malfunctioning for the past two or weeks, same symptoms as Saima, able to connect but once the communication established no sound, it's also happening to a couple of friends. Are you with Etisalat or du ?


----------



## Huzzah Barking-Hatstand (Jul 16, 2010)

Helios said:


> Skype has been malfunctioning for the past two or weeks, same symptoms as Saima, able to connect but once the communication established no sound, it's also happening to a couple of friends. Are you with Etisalat or du ?


Been having the same issues myself between here and the UK for the last 2 weeks when before all was fine. On first connection 4 green bars after about 2 secs straight to red or if your lucky 2 yellows.

Oddly if I connect via a "vee-pee-enn" it all works beautifully. They must have just got a new packet sniffer proggie working, soon as it spots VoiP/skype packets it chokes the life out of them. 

Yours telephonically

H-B-H


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

saima1215 said:


> Well the speed is just fine. In fact, we recently upgraded the speed with DU. The skype was working fnd until about 2 weeks ago. I also used to use it from my iphone just to make skype calls but nothing seems to work anymore.


We have also recently upgraded with Du recently to 8 Mbps, and Skype does not work at all any more. With Du the Skype website used to open earlier - now it opens EXTREMELY slowly
I guess the upgrade came with riders :|


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Been having problems as well for the last 2 weeks. And my husband is with Du. Would appreciate if anybody does solve this problem to post it on this thread. Speed is fine and husband is thinking of upgrading his package. If this is not the problem what is?


----------



## wdhurt (Sep 11, 2010)

I have a Du connection and use Skype regularly for work. The voice connections have been horrible and we have moved to using Google Voice which works perfectly.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

We have been using Google as well ... now that more people would be switching to it, it will surely come on Du/Etisalat's radar as well


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep, same problems here, and with my friends that live in Atlantis accomodation.

I can also report that my "vee pee en" no longer works.

I beleive Du may now be filtering all UDP packets - which is truly CRAP.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sometimes it seems the big boy computers are busy busy searching for those abusing the internet connections. Sometimes works to restart the computer. 

Funky, I keep two companies services just so when one goes down I can use another. It happens.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Working fine for me - Was using it through a veeeee peeeeee nnnnnnnn though


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You do realize that the forum is censored here by mods who actually read the forum? Spelling the same word out like that is still the same word.


----------



## Nicole101982 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have also updated my Du account about 3 weeks ago and have now started having connection issues with skype and my vpn is no longer working...seems that the new Du upgrade may be causing some issues.


----------



## sugarcubes (Dec 29, 2009)

everyone's having the same problems ..
vpn's not workng . . skype to skype calls not working ... 
damn !!!


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Me too, skype issues on Du for past 3 weeks after upgrading to the 8M package. google voice or facetime here we come.


----------



## funkyant (Mar 27, 2010)

Google 'overplay'. Solved all my problems


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I'm gonna try that. I've been using yahoo messenger now. It sucks that skype doesn't work. I was able to call my family from my iphone through skype for free. I hate that this place has so many restrictions.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Has anyone tried installing Nimbuzz on their phone? You can set it up to connect to Skype which may bypass this issue with DU.


----------



## MT1507 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi

Please check your system performanc and also the compitability of skype version with your windows. Internet speed is one of the factor alongwith system speed, memory, and installed version.

Regards


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Apart from Skype, I seem to be having problems with facebook, msn and any other social networking forum you can think of... Is that just me ??? ANd of course my vpn has been blocked and i cannot even access my emails back home from my flat because Du has blocked that too!!!!! aaarrrgghhhhh


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've been stubborn and refused to upgrade my internet speed but that unfortunately has not spared me from the skype woes! I can just about get a connection, which is absolutely terrible. The connection keeps breaking up! Ahhh, so frustrating!


----------



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

The problem isn't Skype - the problem is that Skype is being jammed or partially blocked by the telephone networks who have a vested interest in making money from calls that are otherwise free !!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dubaisky said:


> The problem isn't Skype - the problem is that Skype is being jammed or partially blocked by the telephone networks who have a vested interest in making money from calls that are otherwise free !!


Thanks for the tip! It's really frustrating how simple things can be so complicated here. Hopefully, my mum will figure out how to download msn messenger (a link to the site + instructions have thus far failed!  ) and can start using that until they block it!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

That isnt a block by the telephony company, that is a block by the uae government...


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Etisalat have even made sure that even if you have Facetime on your overseas sourced iPhone or iPod, you can't use it here as it is apparently blocked.


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

google talk is my way around this thing


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Has anybody tried using alternative softwares? Found two and will be testing them. But is it safe to mention it in this forum?


----------



## docsh4 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sadely there is nothing so far like Skype, am using gmail chat and something called oovoo along with msn messenger, but again not the same quaility.

Anyone using something else? even if only voice chat..


----------



## Mark50 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Skype blocked yes or no?*

I have been enjoying Skype for some time but I am now finding the connections are not working. I had issues with du which I am trying to sort and assume that the connection issues are due to a low upload speed of .17mbs. Anyone else having issues with du connection speed or Skype


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Mark50 said:


> I have been enjoying Skype for some time but I am now finding the connections are not working. I had issues with du which I am trying to sort and assume that the connection issues are due to a low upload speed of .17mbs. Anyone else having issues with du connection speed or Skype


A few suggestions: 

Check / Search the forums for other similar issues *before* posting. If I recall, there was a post just like this one a week ago. 

Posts like this one: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/61597-problems-skype-anyone.html

Du is bad for Skype. Etisalat seems to work better. No its not blocked by either (it works for me with both of them, just that with Du i cant have voice conversations, much less webcam / video)


----------



## trashcan (Apr 18, 2009)

Someone is becoming a forum "search before you post nazi" .. good job...!!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

trashcan said:


> Someone is becoming a forum "search before you post nazi" .. good job...!!


I believe now its called "Nazhee". You gotta pronounce it with a bit of flair man!


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

ALSO ... if it hasn't been set up prior to coming here properly it wont work as you cannot download skype in the UAE


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

yes and no


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> ALSO ... if it hasn't been set up prior to coming here properly it wont work as you cannot download skype in the UAE


Yes you can


----------



## Mark50 (Nov 28, 2010)

*Problems with skype*

Hi, just posted a thread on the same subject. Over last few weeks when I connect the sound comes and goes and no picture or if I get one we lose the connection in a minute or so


----------



## Mark50 (Nov 28, 2010)

dubaisky said:


> The problem isn't Skype - the problem is that Skype is being jammed or partially blocked by the telephone networks who have a vested interest in making money from calls that are otherwise free !!


Ok so can we do anything about it?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Mark50 said:


> Ok so can we do anything about it?


Nothing at all.

Welcome to the UAE!


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

rj.uk said:


> Has anybody tried using alternative softwares? Found two and will be testing them. But is it safe to mention it in this forum?


Might I suggest FRING?? Fring was Skype or was providing Skype with connectivity services or something of that sort. I havent tried it here in UAE, but its supposed to work exactly like Skype. Anyone care to try it out with me? Ill create a USER ID and we can test it out...

I also have it on my phone but again, hadnt bothered to test it as Skype works fine for me on Etisalat. 

fring - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I noticed the Fring website itself is blocked, hopefully you guys can find a way around that or when you travel, always make sure to download Skype, Fring, etc, before re-entering the UAE.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> Apart from Skype, I seem to be having problems with facebook, msn and any other social networking forum you can think of... Is that just me ??? ANd of course my vpn has been blocked and i cannot even access my emails back home from my flat because Du has blocked that too!!!!! aaarrrgghhhhh


Yogagirl, thats probably just because you exceeded your Facebook time. Muahahahaha! Just kidding. I do have friends though that hit refresh on their facebook probably every 10 seconds. Its unreal how addicting that is. 

I have no problems with Facebook on Du or Etisalat, MSN and Yahoo work fine although Ill admit, take a little longer to load than usual. Im even able to log into Skype although, due to low connections speed, I cant use it on Du. 

Good luck, hopefully it will get sorted out soon.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Let's not discuss ways of accessing websites that are blocked in the UAE...
-


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Yes you can


really?? Not without a blocker thingamajig I thought? comes up as a banned site when I try to click on it?! 
(not that is matters I use gmail video chat)


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Ah! Forgot to mention 2 things: 

1. Make sure both people using Skype have compatible versions. I know that at one point, someone tried to send me a file in the States, about 6 months ago and it kept telling them my version was incompatible... I guess I hadnt updated skype in forever. 

2. I have Fring installed and ready to use on my mobile. PM me if you need help on installation or what have you. Fring works just like Skype and if you have a wifi connection on your phone, you should be able to make calls no problem.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

titirangi said:


> sigh, the lengths folk have to go to for clean internet connection. guess we should be grateful not in mainland china.


.... Or North Korea


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> .... Or North Korea


lol.... so true, so true. control via ignorance. 

talk about insecure dictators.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Rochelle said:


> really?? Not without a blocker thingamajig I thought? comes up as a banned site when I try to click on it?!
> (not that is matters I use gmail video chat)


Think it depends on where you live. I'm in JLT (DU), downloaded skype and skypein(calls to landlines) perfectly ok, no blocks. A friend who was blocked in Barsha (Etisalat) came to me to download skype and can now use skype in Barsha. I have never had to use a vpn.


----------



## Rochelle (Sep 20, 2010)

Lol.. thats about on par with the logic that allows locals to tint their windows darker than us regular folk.. Craziness


----------



## Mark50 (Nov 28, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Nothing at all.
> 
> Welcome to the UAE!


It may be because of my connection. If I have a 1mb speed my download is 0.8 what should my upload spped be? Currently 0.17!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

This is a helpful thread and therefore we would like it to stay as a lot of expats use Skype, but avoid discussing VPN's on the open forum please, any more VPN posts will be deleted.


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

seems blocked for me... skype pc to pc . works for 2-90 seconds then gets dead.

same thing from office or home. this started happening in october i think.

google talk has been my alternative to far.


----------



## Mark50 (Nov 28, 2010)

Do you have the sound with no picture then the connection goes?


----------



## BostonKong (Dec 3, 2010)

@Mark , sound and video at the start, but then video frozen and no more sound on neither end. 

i'm on a mac.... and have pc's in the office... we do a lot of skype calls with companies outside the uae, however, we have had to use workarounds now.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

BostonKong said:


> @Mark , sound and video at the start, but then video frozen and no more sound on neither end.
> 
> i'm on a mac.... and have pc's in the office... we do a lot of skype calls with companies outside the uae, however, we have had to use workarounds now.


Same thing here. I've actually stopped using Skype. I also use mac, though my parents use windows. They could hear me but the connection kept breaking up on my side, so I couldn't understand a word. Quite frustrating actually.


----------



## BerndinDubai (Jan 8, 2010)

Has anyone used an i-touch for skyping? i.e. when skype is functioning. How good/bad is an i-touch for skyping, downloading from i-tunes?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Haven't recently used mine but a mate of mine did and it seemed to work great but it's just for voice and text chat, I don't think you can use the Facetime camera yet.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

*vee pee enn*



Huzzah Barking-Hatstand said:


> Been having the same issues myself between here and the UK for the last 2 weeks when before all was fine. On first connection 4 green bars after about 2 secs straight to red or if your lucky 2 yellows.
> 
> Oddly if I connect via a "vee-pee-enn" it all works beautifully. They must have just got a new packet sniffer proggie working, soon as it spots VoiP/skype packets it chokes the life out of them.
> 
> ...


Which vee pee enn abd could you download it in Dubai?
Thanks!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

No discussing of vee peee eeenss please!! (see forum rules). You may PM the posters though to ask for private assistance.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> No discussing of vee peee eeenss please!! (see forum rules). You may PM the posters though to ask for private assistance.


So sorry I saw that after I posted.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

BerndinDubai said:


> Has anyone used an i-touch for skyping? i.e. when skype is functioning. How good/bad is an i-touch for skyping, downloading from i-tunes?


Tried it with an iPhone4 and no go with Skype but facetime works great!! we do our weekly chat with the family back home and even gave them all a tour of our home with facetime.


----------



## burnett28 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Skype*



saima1215 said:


> Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone else was having an issue with their Skype. My husband and I normally use skype to keep in touch with family and since the past 2 weeks it's just been a disaster. We can sign on but the connection is so bad.
> 
> Any alternatives???


Hi there, 
Yes a lot of people I know are having connection problems ever since they up dated the site a few weeks ago. I have trouble with the video connection which is no longer clear.


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I was videoskyping on the iPhone a few days ago through Skype without any vee .. I mean .. assistance .... worked just fine ...


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Skype seems to be working again!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I have to say I haven't had any issues with Skype myself. I just connect as usual, and voila, can video chat with no problems at all. I'm with Du and I also don't use any extra 'assistance'.


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

what is the current situation with skype.have other alternatives been found


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

bodget said:


> what is the current situation with skype.have other alternatives been found


Skype has been fine now for months. did try the google talk ok but video was a problem


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

saima1215 said:


> Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone else was having an issue with their Skype. My husband and I normally use skype to keep in touch with family and since the past 2 weeks it's just been a disaster. We can sign on but the connection is so bad.
> 
> Any alternatives???


Skype has been horrible for me too- My husband has not been able to get skype to work and he is visiting UAE right now-

We actually stopped trying to make skype work and have switched to MSN messenger as it has a video function and believe it or not I've been able to see him better on messenger than I did on skype! 

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I used yahoo messenger for the longest and now not able to call them on a computer to computer for some reason. Video works great on it but sound not at all. Skype sound computer to computer seems to be working find, but the video isnt working well. I have du.


----------



## Bon Bon (Dec 18, 2010)

It has been doing good lately.no issues!


----------

